# Pennyghael House, Mull



## lost (Aug 3, 2008)

I posted this elsewhere a while back, but it's a little-known and remote location that deserves some recognition







Much pinkness! Pennyghael House was once owned by the band Genesis, as far as I know they didn't make any or much use of it and it's fallen into dereliction since. There are proposals by the current owners to partially demolish it






Arches, do note my stealth parking






Open door... into a locked door






Mould






Rusty banister






Down the stairs






Sitting room






More mould 






Fireplace






Even more mould 






Power






Corridor


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks good, INSPIRING pink paintwork there sir!


----------



## Alir147 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice one lost! Had my eye on this for a while after seeing it on BAR. You did goooood! 

And nice to see the stealth-mobile out on force!!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 3, 2008)

A nice looking place that, I hope it wasn't *Blood On The Rooftops* that made it pink. Is this *On The Shoreline*, and were there many *Pigeons*?

*She`s So Beautiful* and it's nice to find an *Open Door*. I suppose it's the *Way Of The World*, *Like It Or Not*, I'm sure *It`s Gonna Get Better*.



Mendo


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice find, lost. Good grief, you're not wrong about the mould! Like the staircase and quirky looking fireplace.


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> A nice looking place that, I hope it wasn't *Blood On The Rooftops* that made it pink. Is this *On The Shoreline*, and were there many *Pigeons*?
> 
> *She`s So Beautiful* and it's nice to find an *Open Door*. I suppose it's the *Way Of The World*, *Like It Or Not*, I'm sure *It`s Gonna Get Better*.
> 
> ...



*groan* that's terrible.


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 3, 2008)

Great location, lovely building. I'd love to get up there!


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2008)

krela said:


> *groan* that's terrible.



lol, trust me, he was on a mission last night finding genesis songs to reply to this one lol. 

This looks like a gorgeous house, I love that fireplace and the staircase. Can't believe someone would just own it and leave it like this. I'd love to live somewhere like this. Looks great, even in its present condition lol.

Excellent find lost and excellent pics too. Like the car parked stealthily lol. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## gtwibell (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice photos of this virtually hidden gem. My Mrs. (a Mulleach) remembers visiting the house as a child in the pre-Genesis days and we have often glanced wistfully at the place (which is hard since it's very well hidden despite being so close to the road) on the way to and from Carsaig. Are you local or a visitor the island?
GeoffT.


----------



## lost (Aug 3, 2008)

I was just visiting, I had quite a bit of difficulty finding it - my sat-nav took me right up the single track road, miles past it - using common sense though, I spotted the hallmarks of a big house garden and entrance. Should have used common sense in the first place.


----------



## gtwibell (Aug 3, 2008)

If you'd carried on along the single track road you'd eventually have come to Carsaig bay, once the site of an impressive hillside WW2 Chain Home Low radar station now long gone but a couple of buildings remain, converted to a house and storage shed. I also had a visit report on 28DL of an ancient remote telecomms hut on the shore much further west. I'm sure there's a few more curiosities left on Mull too.
GeoffT.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice.  It's a shame when spectacular houses like this are left to rot.

I never did like genesis!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 3, 2008)

Sausage said:


> I never did like genesis!



Me neither, had to look that lot up on the Google.

M


----------



## wolfism (Aug 3, 2008)

Interesting find, Lost. The pink limewash on the harling is traditional, but it does look a bit camp … 

70's rock bands had a habit of buying, but not living in, Scottish country houses … one of Led Zeppelin bought Boleskine House on Loch Ness (the Aleister Crowley one).


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 3, 2008)

I bet that house was a corker in its day


----------



## Random (Aug 7, 2008)

Brilliant find, love it. I thought I recognised it, I remember Phil Collins getting a real slagging at the time he released "Another Day in Paradise" (about homelessness) for owning a house and allowing it to go derelict.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 7, 2008)

Great stuff Lost -some cool shots 

That's a house with some SERIOUS damp problems!

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Daglrock (Jun 16, 2021)

When I was a student at Cambridge I spent my summer holidays working on Mull at Innemore Lodge overlooking Carsaig Bay. This was in 1976. At that time Pennygheal House was used by visiting groups of students who were studying geology etc. As well as being an astounding island, Mull is well known for its abundance of fossils and if you were religiously inclined the road to Iona. I was sad to read about the plight of Pennygeal House. I have been back to Mull on many occasions.


----------



## Daglrock (Aug 11, 2021)

Since my last post concerning Pennygheal House in June 21, I have learnt that the house and estate have been purchased for £5 million . The proposal is to repurpose the house and also make improvements to the estate.


----------



## Nashira (Aug 11, 2021)

lost said:


> I posted this elsewhere a while back, but it's a little-known and remote location that deserves some recognition
> 
> View attachment 20083
> 
> ...


Love the fireplace  x


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 11, 2021)

Daglrock said:


> Since my last post concerning Pennygheal House in June 21, I have learnt that the house and estate have been purchased for £5 million . The proposal is to repurpose the house and also make improvements to the estate.


Blimey thats a hell of a restoration project


----------

